# [openoffice] ne pas lui appliquer le thème KDE (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci avec la configuration de Openoffice. Je suis en train de changer le thème KDE etc. pour décorer mon bureau mais le problème c'est que le thème que je définis dans KDE s'applique systématiquement à OpenOffice, du coup je me retrouve à écrire en orange sur noir, ce qui rends bien pour mon bureau, mais n'est pas très agréable pour écrire dans openoffice... Mais je ne trouve rien pour imposer à openoffice de conserver son thème d'origine. Est-ce que vous auriez une idée? Ca doit bien être possible mais je ne trouve rien nulle part...

J'utilise KDE4.3.4 comme environnement de bureau.

Merci d'avance

Kevin57

----------

## boozo

'alute

+/- au pif : depuis le menu kde <systemsettings> Look & feel > Colors > onglet Options > décocher appliquer le theme aux application non-kde ?

----------

## Kevin57

Bonne idée en effet, mais ça ne marche pas pour openoffice malheureusement...

----------

## boozo

Seulement pour lui ?

Sinon p'être essayer via Oog directement : <menu Tools> / Options > Oog > Appearence > Color scheme 

de là on peut changer à peu près tout je crois...

----------

## Kevin57

 :Embarassed:  J'ai honte, j'ai cherché pendant des heures dans les menus de OpenOffice et je n'avais même pas vu ça! Merci beaucoup!

----------

